
Russian-Style Kleptocracy Is Infiltrating America - axiomdata316
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/03/how-kleptocracy-came-to-america/580471/
======
magwa101
Amazing article and fitting that we should be at risk based essentially on
what we used to bring the Soviet Union down.

